# Which suits brick? PVC or Alu-clad windows?



## jonnykerry (25 Mar 2014)

Hi all, 
Just wondering on opinions regarding which would look best with a yellow buff brick exterior "cream" PVC or Alu-clad windows as the upper floor of my new house will be brick. The price for the Alu-clad is  7/8 grand  dearer, but the question is which will seat better against the brick!

Any advice would be great.


----------



## kkelliher (25 Mar 2014)

You can get either in different colours the actual window material will not make any difference to its appearance. Aluclad is leagues away from pvc there is little comparison


----------



## jonnykerry (25 Mar 2014)

So in your opinion spending the extra on the Alu-clad be a sound decision to make


----------



## kkelliher (26 Mar 2014)

IT comes down to preference but to me there is no comparison and if you can afford them, they are a better window in every way and it helps that you can have a natural look internaly and maintenance free externally.


----------



## lowCO2design (26 Mar 2014)

jonnykerry said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering on opinions regarding which would look best with a yellow buff brick exterior "cream" PVC or Alu-clad windows as the upper floor of my new house will be brick. The price for the Alu-clad is  7/8 grand  dearer, but the question is which will seat better against the brick!
> 
> Any advice would be great.


dark grey alu-clad imo


----------



## jonnykerry (26 Mar 2014)

Low Co2,
Thanks for reply, so you think dark grey would look good with yellow buff brick and cream render on ground floor?


----------



## lowCO2design (28 Mar 2014)

jonnykerry said:


> Low Co2,
> so you think dark grey would look good with yellow buff brick and cream render on ground floor?


yes. better than 





> yellow buff brick exterior "cream" PVC or Alu-clad windows


but also not sure about the cream render with the yellow brick if I'm honest. can we see the drawings or colour pallet or better yet what has your architect suggested ?


----------



## jonnykerry (30 Mar 2014)

Hi C02,

The Architect spec'ed Color-trend "Shell cove" for the ground floor plaster and the brick is either "Corum or Litoral yellow buff brick with white sand mortar. The drawings are calling for "White PVC" windows doe.
PM me your e-mail and I'll send on drawing


----------

